# Asus und PC Games Hardware verlosen 70 Cebit-Karten



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Asus und PC Games Hardware verlosen 70 Cebit-Karten gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Asus und PC Games Hardware verlosen 70 Cebit-Karten


----------



## syrus700 (16. Februar 2010)

bitteschööööön

Das gute alte ASUS Crosshair I


----------



## miLchi211 (16. Februar 2010)

http://s6.directupload.net/images/user/091212/re9jn88y.jpg


so.. müsste passen, oder?


----------



## uN4m3d (16. Februar 2010)

So hier bitteschön:
http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7946/republicmobo01full.jpg


----------



## cane87 (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein ASUS Maximus II Formula + ASUS EAH5870


----------



## TK-XXL (16. Februar 2010)

Bitteee schööön und dankeee sehr


----------



## eMMelol (16. Februar 2010)

und ich sitz hier an der Arbeit, mal sehn ob ich hier noch was von Asus rumfliegen hab.

mfg eMMe


----------



## FloTalon (16. Februar 2010)

Jo dann wollen wir doch schnell mal die Bilder meiner ASUS Radeon 4850 posten:


----------



## Annabell (16. Februar 2010)

Das Mainboard ist standardmäßig in meinem Scaleo - ist aber in die Jahre gekommen:


----------



## µ|V_2814 (16. Februar 2010)

Echt tolles Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Mr.Kenji (16. Februar 2010)

Hätte echt Lust aber die 160€ Benzinkosten und wohl ca. 12 Stunden Fahrt nehmen mir die Freude :/
Wünsche allen die näher dran wohnen viel Spaß.


----------



## Krassi81 (16. Februar 2010)

So hier ein Bild von meinem Asus P55 D Evo Mainboard


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lower (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Maximus  III

Danke schonmal für das Ticket! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Lower


----------



## eMMelol (16. Februar 2010)

Hehe ahh da war ich doch gut und hier ein Bild von der Graka in meinem Arbeitsrechner: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg und vielen Danke eMMe


----------



## Moleman (16. Februar 2010)

oh man meine handy kamera ist schlecht 

aber hier die bilder meines ASUS P5Q-Pro Mainboards
meine ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 konnte man nicht erkennen

bitteschön

EDIT: neu verlinkt http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3534/photo0100.jpg
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/6759/photo0097k.jpg


----------



## Xtreme31 (16. Februar 2010)

yeah mach ich doch gleich mal mit


----------



## Octopoth (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein P5K Deluxe und vielen Dank für das Ticket! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## holli146 (16. Februar 2010)

Hi,
unter dem ganzen Kabelsalat verbirgt sich ein Aus P5n32-e Sli Mainboard.


----------



## OlegFun (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein schon etwas älteres Board von Asus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melcat (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein verbautes Asus Crosshair III Formula im verbauten PC  :


----------



## Naffel (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein doch schon ins Alter gekommene Mainboard P5Q-E.
...Aber immer noch gut dabei... 


[IMG=http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6341/mainboardak.th.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## Low (16. Februar 2010)

Altes Bild 
Da war mein PC noch nicht aufgeräumt 

Die Kabel sind noch nicht richtig verstaut...


----------



## Calastra (16. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt darf ich auch mal, hier mein Asus A7V600-X Mainboard mit AMD Athlon 2800+, 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher, dazu gehört noch ne ATI Radeon 9800

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/4318/16022010108.jpg

Hoffe ich darf endlich auch mal was gewinnen


----------



## P-A-N-K-Y (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Asus P7P55D und meine Asus GTX 260


----------



## schranzkaa (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein altes Asus Board was jetzt in meinem Zweitrechner steckt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal


----------



## Nici930405 (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein ASUS P5Q Pro


----------



## r!pw3 (16. Februar 2010)

Super Aktion !!! 
Hab noch nen gutes altes A7N8X-X in meinem Rechner  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestes Board Ever


----------



## cancun (16. Februar 2010)

mein rampage 2 extreme

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/e8lc-1-jpg.html


----------



## b1te (16. Februar 2010)

Hier meine gute alte ASUS V8460 Ultra 
Wurde mit nem NV Silencer aufgerüstet nachdem der Originallüfter leider den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Elzoco (16. Februar 2010)

Eine Karte kann ich noch gebrauchen 
Klick mich


----------



## Eversman (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein ASUS P5Q Deluxe in meinem Gamer PC


----------



## multimolti (16. Februar 2010)

Mein geliebter Asus Eee PC! Schon in Singapur gekauft, als der hier in Deutschland noch gar nicht verfügbar war! Super Gerät, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progs-ID (16. Februar 2010)

Auf dem Foto könnt ihr mein gutes altes ASUS M2V begutachten.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Februar 2010)

Asus P5Q


----------



## mics99 (16. Februar 2010)

Mein ASUS Maximus Formula X38


----------



## kenji_91 (16. Februar 2010)

Bild ist im Anhang.
Ist mein Mobo, aber wäre recht umständlich alles rauszunehmen.


----------



## snyper1 (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein gutes P4P800, das ich immer noch habe:


Danke!!!


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2010)

Kann man das noch Hardware nennen?
Ein P5Q SE mit kaputtem PCIe-Slot... die anderen Sachen sind mutwillig zerstört^^


----------



## hexxer (16. Februar 2010)

Mein Asus M4A785TD-V EVO/U3S6, vor wenigen Wochen gekauft erfüllt es jetzt noch einen weiteren Zweck 

ImageBanana - IMG285.png


----------



## Jarafi (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein 22 Zoll Asus VW225N

Liebe Moderatoren von PCGH ich hab an diesem Tag leider eine Klausur, deshalb bitte ich darum mich bei dem Gewinnspiel nicht zu berücksichtigen!!!!, sodass die Karte jemand bekommt der auch hinfahren kann.

" Hab auch das bild raus" allen anderen viel Erfolg


----------



## danielstarke (16. Februar 2010)

Mein Asus P5N-E SLI

Eines der seltenen Boards mit SLI-Selector-Karte (ist leider nicht zu sehen).

Habe grade noch ein Bild ohne anderer Hardware gefunden http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/1593/dsc02861h.jpg


----------



## mMn (16. Februar 2010)

geniales Gewinnspiel!!!

Hier mein Asus P5E.


----------



## Riddicker (16. Februar 2010)

Bitte sehr! Ein Asus P5Q-Pro! 
Einmal eingebaut und einmal kurz davor.....


----------



## alm0st (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Asus P6T Deluxe V2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lows (16. Februar 2010)

Danke fürs Ticket


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. Februar 2010)

und hier ist noch eins von mir 
ist leider ein bisschen verwackelt, weil ich es als panoramabild mitm handy gemacht habe, aber hoffe, man erkennt doch was.

hier handelt es sich um ein Asus P6T Deluxe V2, nen i7-920 mit nem Zalman CNPS 9700NT und als Krönung ne XFX GTX275 Core XXX Edition. als gehäuse diente ein Thermaltak Element G.

PS: hab auch nen Asus Bildschirm


----------



## BlackDragon (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Asus A8N-E, gut versteckt unter den restlichen Komponenten in meinem PC 

Es verrichtet nun schon über 4 Jahre seinen Dienst ohne Störungen und hoffentlich noch länger.

Mfg BlackDragon


----------



## d0zz1 (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was außergewöhnlicheres als Mainboards^^
Mein guter, alter Asus Giga X 10160 Switch


----------



## RevolutionGamer (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein guter Gamer Monitor ASUS VH226H. Das gehört doch auch zur hardware?


----------



## SuXXeZ (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Asus P5Q Deluxe hoffe man erkennt alles ;>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realgoldie (16. Februar 2010)

Ein Asus P5BW-LA aus meinem Alten HP fertig Rechner


----------



## smirking-joe88 (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mal n Bild von meinem M3A79T Deluxe... (bitte nicht so sehr auf die Kabel achten )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteMoiddes (16. Februar 2010)

Mein Asus P5ql pro gerade im Einsatz.
Sehr cooles Gewinnspiel Herzlichen Glückwunsch @ all
Imageshack - dscn1030.jpg
Imageshack - dscn1035q.jpg


----------



## Marcel_Mannott (16. Februar 2010)

Mein Asus Laptop X50R + die Maus^^
Ist zwar nicht gut aber für meine Zwecke reicht es


----------



## B@m B@m (16. Februar 2010)

da is mal mein a8n-sli del mit dem ein oder anderen wasserkühler 
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/5286/img0005co.jpg


----------



## kill_bill (16. Februar 2010)

Diese Bilder zeigen mein Asus P5Q Pro:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...108-tagebuch-tt-armor-goes-black-img_0020.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...108-tagebuch-tt-armor-goes-black-img_0009.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...108-tagebuch-tt-armor-goes-black-img_0008.jpg

Leider ist meine Digicam futsch und ich kann keine eindeutigeren Bilder machen, aber ich bin gerne bereit, meine Rechnung hier hochzuladen.

Riesendank an pcgh und asus !

EDIT: Rechnung ist im Anhang.


----------



## Tiedus (16. Februar 2010)

http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/rg059092.jpg

mein mobo Asus M3A32 - MVP Delux


----------



## ToniTrigger (16. Februar 2010)

Mein ASUS VH242H lcd Monitor natürlich Full HD ^^


----------



## Zockersepp (16. Februar 2010)

Mein Maximus 3 Formula


----------



## Nighty101 (16. Februar 2010)

meine gute asus geforce 4 mx 440

extra aus meinen multimedia pc ausgebaut 

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/1510/grakalow.jpg

http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6662/grakalow2.jpg


----------



## rebel85 (16. Februar 2010)

*hier mein ASUS P5Q Pro mit P45 Chipsatz

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/c3xp-3f.jpg
*


----------



## duepperdaniel (16. Februar 2010)

Meine gute alte ASUS Geforce 7900GS


----------



## BlackHole2605 (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Asus Crosshair 3   

http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/6072/20100216001.jpg


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Februar 2010)

die gute HD 4350 xD


----------



## Dark-Blood (16. Februar 2010)

http://s8b.directupload.net/images/100216/ai56t7mx.jpg

Mein Asus P5Q Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookiee83 (16. Februar 2010)

hier ein kleines Bild von meinem ASUS M2N4-SLI Board....


----------



## X Broster (16. Februar 2010)

Bitte schön, ich liebe das Board!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maverick306 (16. Februar 2010)

Mein ASUS P5Q Pro


----------



## WAR10CK (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein schönes Striker Extreme...

http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2716/sany0009u.th.jpghttp://img693.imageshack.us/i/sany0009u.jpg/http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2716/sany0009u.jpg


----------



## malte.mm (16. Februar 2010)

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7861/eeeasus.jpg


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2010)

asus G71v und M3A


----------



## edi68 (16. Februar 2010)

AW: Asus und PC Games Hardware verlosen 70 Cebit-Karten
Meine Hardware ist auch noch OK......,. Ist ausserdem nicht die einzige von ASUS.......
P-965 Premium Vista mit Fernbedinung und Micro..... War sogar auf neuestem BIOS für alle 775
Intel CPU"s.........................


----------



## KBasti (16. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand nur Text geschrieben? ^^

Extra ausgebaut!


----------



## elakeduck (16. Februar 2010)

haha 70 freikarten? letztes jahr warens noch 50 und die seid ihre gerade so losgeworden ^^
mich würde aber mal interessieren warum es tickets an der tageskasse gibt und warum die 38 euro kosten. meiner erfahrung nach werden genug tickets verschenkt und keiner brauch die da zu kaufen. vielleicht rechnen die nichmal damit das wer tickets an der tageskasse kauft 
ich hab selber letztes jahr eine gewonnen und als dank hab ich dieses jahr von der cebit 2 fachbesuchertickets geschenkt bekommen, wahsinn


----------



## JoxX (16. Februar 2010)

Ja, hoffentlich sind 3 Kommentare dabei, die kein bild beeinhalten 
Hier mein Ausus P7P55D (Motherboard)
Konnte es nicht mehr ausbauen... war snowboarden bis vor wenigen Minuten


----------



## majorguns (16. Februar 2010)

Och nööö schon wieder mit den Ersten X Postern  wieso wird nicht einfach unter allen Posten Ausgelost ?
So ist man direkt außen vor nur weil man erst so spät von der Arbeit kommt 

mache trotsdem mit, vielleicht haben ja ein paar "falsch" gepostet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: ich finde es sollten nur Post´s mit direkt zu sehenden Bildern gültig sein


----------



## Smoeller (16. Februar 2010)

vll klappts ja doch noch weil ein paar falsch gepostet haben^^

hier is halt jedenfalls mein crosshair 3 formula mit der dazugehörigen soundkarte....

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/493/16022010797.jpg

mfg


----------



## tobi757 (16. Februar 2010)

Vllt. klappt es ja noch


----------



## KBasti (16. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe die Redakteure lassen sich nicht durch besonders schöne Bilder beeinflussen!  Ich bin extra kurz nach hause und hab mein 6. Rechner auseinander genommen und ein ziemlich wackliges Foto geschossen.  (mit einem Handy! )


----------



## tobi757 (16. Februar 2010)

Ich fände das irgendwo doof wenn die Bilder auf denen man nur Kabel sieht angenommen werden...  Da sieht man ja eig nur 20% vom Board


----------



## Zockersepp (16. Februar 2010)

hat schon wer ne nachricht oder so bekommen?


----------



## XeLuDaS (16. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich versuch mal noch mein Glück mit dem Asus Trition88 und der Rampage II Extreme noch was zu ergattern.


----------



## Gnome (16. Februar 2010)

Ok hier meine hardware.

Einmal mein Asus M4A78T-E Mainboard und zum andren mein Asus Eee PC 1005HA-M. Ich hab noch nen Asus VH242H LCD Flatscreen von Asus und nochn Asus M4A785TD-V EVO Mainboard. Leider keine Bilder von den letzten 2 Sachen.

M4A78T-E:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Asus Eee PC 1005HA-M:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mehr Pics gibts auch in meinen 2 SysProfilen 



Grüße,

Gnome.


----------



## miLchi211 (17. Februar 2010)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Ich fände das irgendwo doof wenn die Bilder auf denen man nur Kabel sieht angenommen werden...  Da sieht man ja eig nur 20% vom Board




lol..
es geht doch darum, ob man im Besitz von Asus Hardware ist..
nicht, "wer kann das schönste Foto seiner Asus Hardware knippsen"


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Februar 2010)

Zockersepp schrieb:


> hat schon wer ne nachricht oder so bekommen?



Ne leider nicht.


----------



## d0zz1 (17. Februar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht.


Ich auch nicht *wart*


----------



## multimolti (17. Februar 2010)

Zockersepp schrieb:


> hat schon wer ne nachricht oder so bekommen?



Ich auch nicht, aber habe mir auf "andere Wege" schon mal ne Karte geholt. Auf der CeBIT-Seite könnt ihr Online-Tickets bestellen, die kostenlos sind, wenn ihr ein Promotion Code habt. Diese Codes gehen sehr oft (20.000 mal oder so), daher ist die Chance hoch dass ihr im Internet (z.b. mydealz.de) einen findet, der funktioniert!

So habe ich das schon die letzten 2 Jahre gemacht, und das hat bisher immer funktioniert


----------



## Low (17. Februar 2010)

Bin Post 22 werde also ein ticket bekommen 
Kumpel brauch auch einen...


----------



## Alriin (17. Februar 2010)

Asus will Fotos von meinen Babys? ok...

Mein *Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI*. Die aktuelle Hauptplatine meines Spiele-PCs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein *Asus Commando* mit einem Celeron 352 und einer *Asus EN7100GS* beim Einsatz von LN2. Mit 7,2GHz halte ich da den Österreichischen CPU-Z Rekord.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein ganz persönlicher Liebling das *Asus A7N8X 2.0 Deluxe*. Hier nicht mehr ganz im Original-Zustand. *g* Damit sind mir einige ganz nette Rekorde gelungen. Unter anderem die Weltrekorde in allen Kategorien mit einem Duron 650, ein paar Weltrekorde mit dem Athlon XP 2700+ und eine ganze Menge Pokale im PCMark05.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, und hier noch mal ein kleines Gruppentreffen. Leider passen in dieses Regal nur ca. 50% meiner Asus-Babys rein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anhang:

*Asus Crosshair III Formula*. Aktueller Österreichischer Rekord im PCMark05 mit einem Phenom II X4 965 @6GHz, Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 Ram, OCZ Vertex Turbo und *Asus EAH5870*.

Asus Geforce 8800 GTS_320_, 8800 GTS_640_ und 8800 GTX.

Mein Benchtable von Cooler Master mit dem *Asus P6T6 WS Revolution*.

Und meine *Asus Radeon HD 4890 Top*. Sie wartet noch auf ihren Einsatz...




X Broster schrieb:


> Bitte schön, ich liebe das Board!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch, Mann. Hab das zweimal zuhause. Ist echt der Hammer!
Übrigens ein richtig fetter Kühler.


----------



## cancun (19. Februar 2010)

Und hat schon einer ne mail oder so bekommen? werde langsam ungeduldig


----------



## multimolti (19. Februar 2010)

Nö, noch nix. Aber schaut mal ein paar Posts vorher, da hab ich geschrieben wie man anders rankommt.


----------



## WAR10CK (21. Februar 2010)

Wann bekommt man die denn jetzt? Ich werde langsam nervös, sonst muss ich mir noch anderweitig eins besorgen...


----------



## d0zz1 (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn das hier so weitergeht gibts die tickets wohl erst nach der cebit^^


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (22. Februar 2010)

Die ersten 70 mit Bild bekommen eine Karte. Morgen werden die Karten aller Voraussicht nach verschickt.


----------



## Annabell (23. Februar 2010)

Ich habe eins bekommen     Vielen Dank.


----------



## danielstarke (23. Februar 2010)

Mein Ticket ist grade gekommen 
auf zur Cebit ...

Danke für das Ticket, super Gewinnspiel


----------



## KBasti (23. Februar 2010)

*



			Registrierung Ihres Fachbesucher-Tickets zur CeBIT 2010
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Erstmal klasse das ich noch eins bekommen habe. Aber mal eine Frage, ist das ein richtiges "Fachbesucher"Ticket?


----------



## Low (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn es da steht wird es auch eins sein.


----------



## KBasti (23. Februar 2010)

Sorry, aber bist du ganz sicher? Weil im Artikel wurde es *nicht direkt erwähnt*. (von einem Redakteur) 
Das Problem ist nämlich, das wir von unserem Distributor diesmal nur 2 Tickets bekommen haben, aber zu dritt sind. (weswegen ich überhaupt mit gemacht habe) 
Wäre das hier ein Fachbesucher-Ticket in dem Sinne wie letztes Jahr, dann käme das sehr gelegen. 

Und ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben, ich habe etwas gewonnen, noch nie hab ich was gewonnen.


----------



## multimolti (23. Februar 2010)

Ticcckeeeeet  Danke, PCGH!


----------



## Riddicker (23. Februar 2010)

Danke sehr!!!


----------



## Smoeller (23. Februar 2010)

danke fürs ticket!!!


----------



## Alriin (23. Februar 2010)

Danke, dass ich keines bekommen habe... so brauch ich auch nicht hinfahren!


----------



## Maverick306 (24. Februar 2010)

Danke fürs Ticket

Ich habe aber eine Frage bezüglich der Anreise:



> The ticket can also be used to travel free of charge on public transport in the Greater Hannover area on the day of your visit. You only have to note the day of your visit on the eTicket and climb aboard.



Ich verstehe den Kontext nicht ganz, heißt das ich brauche mir von meinem Wohnort aus [Düsseldorf umgebung] kein Extra Bahnticket Kaufen und kann mit dem Cebit Ticket als Fahrkarte zur Cebit anreisen?
Oder muss ich mir doch noch ein Bahnticket zu überteuerten Fahrpreisen kaufen?


----------



## KBasti (24. Februar 2010)

> Das Ticket ermöglicht Ihnen die *kostenfreie Nutzung der öffentlichen  Verkehrsmittel* *im Großraum-Verkehr Hannover* am Tag Ihres CeBIT-Besuchs.  Sie müssen lediglich den Tag Ihres Messebesuchs auf dem Ticket  vermerken.


Ich denke du kannst nur dort in der Stadt damit fahren.


----------



## Zockersepp (27. Februar 2010)

hab auch eins bekommen aber mal ne frage was ist der unterschied zwischen einem fachbesucher ticket und einem ticket das man vorort kauft?


----------



## Low (27. Februar 2010)

Zockersepp schrieb:


> hab auch eins bekommen aber mal ne frage was ist der unterschied zwischen einem fachbesucher ticket und einem ticket das man vorort kauft?



Suchfunktion nutzen!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...chied-fachbesucher-zu-normalen-besuchern.html


----------



## tobi757 (1. März 2010)

Ich hab bei einem anderen Gewinnspiel auch gewonnen nun sind 2 Karten auf mich registriert. Das bringt mir aber nichts wenn ich jemanden mitnehmen möchte, oder ?


----------

